# Detectar puerto paralelo con visual basic 6



## hell2klmab (May 23, 2006)

Pos eso, tengo el resto del programa hecho, pero me gustaria que me detectara el/los puertos paralelos al inicio del mismo, en vez de ponerle las direcciones yo automaticamente, y de ahí ya los pondré yo en una combobox o con optionbuttons....

alguien sabe como hacerlo?

Un Saludo y gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

Aqui te adjunto la solucion con un ejemplo muy sencillo. La funcion empleada no solo sirve para listar y enumerar los puertos LPT, sino que ademas sirve para listar todos los recursos disponibles, como ser discos rigitos, carpetas, conexiones de red, puerto serial, usb, etc etc.

Saludos.


----------



## hell2klmab (May 23, 2006)

Gracias! Gracias! Gracias! Gracias! Gracias! Gracias! Gracias! 

Es que tengo que entregarlo en un programa y, si bien el programa esta hecho genial (no porque lo diga yo), tenía ese pequeño fallo


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te adjunto la solucion con un ejemplo muy sencillo. La funcion empleada no solo sirve para listar y enumerar los puertos LPT, sino que ademas sirve para listar todos los recursos disponibles, como ser discos rigidos, carpetas, conexiones de red, puerto serial, usb, etc etc.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

De nada.


----------



## jjaraba (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola, en principio parece muy interesante, pero a mi solo me detecta las unidades de red de mi ordenador, no me dice nada de los puertos.
Gracias.


----------



## Angelique (Jul 3, 2008)

Amigos.. tengo un pequeño problemita.. pasa q elabore un circuito en protoboard.. con un swhitch de 8 valores.. ahora estos 8 valores (ceros y unos) tienen q ser leidos por la computadora a traves del puerto paralelo 379 para eso estoy utilizando un mux 74LS257 q hace q primero pasen 4 valores y luego los otros restantes.. esto controlado por un estado, es decir si es 0 pasan los primeros cuatro .. y si es 1 los siguientes.. el hecho es q tengo el programa de lectura de los primeros cuatro datos y no se como pasar los otros cuatro.... es decir como conecto el estado del mux con Visual Basic 6.0  .. espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.. o si hay otro metodo..


----------



## carloscastro (Mar 16, 2010)

Off Topic el archivo subido no tiene nada que ver con la deteccion de puerto serial sino que detecta las conecciones de red


----------

